# [DHCP] Impossible d'avoir une réponse valide en wifi

## bazouu

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un portable avec une gentoo-2.6.17-gentoo-r8.

Depuis toujours je suis connecté à mon routeur wifi via un cable ethernet. Mais n'ayant pas pu résister aux avantages si irrésistible du wifi j'ai acheté un stick wifi DWL-G122.

J'ai édité mon /etc/conf.d/net comme suit:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

modules_rausb0=("iwconfig")

config_rausb0=( "dhcp" )

key_RXTOTO="s:XXXXXXXX"

mode_RXTOTO="managed"

rate_RXTOTO="54"
```

Puis j'ai créer le lien symbolique pour le service rausb.

Pourtant voila le résultat lorsque je le lance:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.rausb0 start

 * Starting rausb0

 *   Configuring wireless network for rausb0

 *     rausb0 connected to ESSID "RXTOTO"

 *     in managed mode on channel 6 (WEP enabled)

 *   Bringing up rausb0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response  
```

Il est a noter que les autres pc de la maison (windows) arrivent bien à se connecter au routeur wifi et que de mon coté, le dhcp ne pose pas de problème lorsque je passe par le cable ethernet.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

Merci d'avance

Bazou

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Peut-être as tu une sécurité par adresse mac et que tu as oublier de renseigner l'adresse de ta nouvelle clé wifi sur ton router ???

----------

## bazouu

Non non aucune sécu à part la clé wep sur le routeur

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Essai alors de ralonger le timeout dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net, à part ça je vius pas trop.

----------

## bazouu

Bien qu'il attendait deja 20 bonnes secondes avant de donner l'erreur, j'ai rajouter la ligne

```
dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 7"
```

Mais ca ne change rien malheureusment  :Sad: 

----------

## lesourbe

un pti'coup de sniffer pour voir exactement ce qu'il se passe ?

----------

## Ezka

Es-ce que ça marche sans aucune sécu ?

J'avais des problèmes avec le wpa2 et les encodage tkip/EAS a un moment, j'ai reconfigurer le tout sans sécu, puis mis les encodages un à un avec génération de clef et ... j'ai remarqué que lorsque mon routeur était en SSID masqué plus rien ne marchait   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fait une config qui fonctionne sans éléments de sécurité, puis rajoute ce qu'il te plait ... c'est bien de faire simple au départ pour configurer le wifi je pense. Ensuite tu as le temps de complexifié le tout.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Es-ce que ça marche sans aucune sécu ?
> 
> J'avais des problèmes avec le wpa2 et les encodage tkip/EAS a un moment, j'ai reconfigurer le tout sans sécu, puis mis les encodages un à un avec génération de clef et ... j'ai remarqué que lorsque mon routeur était en SSID masqué plus rien ne marchait  
> 
> Fait une config qui fonctionne sans éléments de sécurité, puis rajoute ce qu'il te plait ... c'est bien de faire simple au départ pour configurer le wifi je pense. Ensuite tu as le temps de complexifié le tout.

 

je plussoie la Méthode (notez le grand M)

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai remarqué sous windows que si la clé wep etait fausse, il se connecte quand meme mais il n'obtient jamais de reponse correcte du dhcp et bien sur pas de reseau (meme en fixant l'ip) ... tu as bien verifié ta clé ?

----------

## bazouu

 *Quote:*   

> Es-ce que ça marche sans aucune sécu ?
> 
> J'avais des problèmes avec le wpa2 et les encodage tkip/EAS a un moment, j'ai reconfigurer le tout sans sécu, puis mis les encodages un à un avec génération de clef et ... j'ai remarqué que lorsque mon routeur était en SSID masqué plus rien ne marchait 
> 
> Fait une config qui fonctionne sans éléments de sécurité, puis rajoute ce qu'il te plait ... c'est bien de faire simple au départ pour configurer le wifi je pense. Ensuite tu as le temps de complexifié le tout.

 

En fait ca m'embête un peu, comme je ne suis pas le seul utilisateur sur l'AP c'est un peu gênant. Enfin je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai remarqué sous windows que si la clé wep etait fausse, il se connecte quand meme mais il n'obtient jamais de reponse correcte du dhcp et bien sur pas de reseau (meme en fixant l'ip) ... tu as bien verifié ta clé ?

 

Oui, pas plus tard qu'avant-hier j'ai encore donné la même clé WEP à une personne sous windows qui n'a eu aucun soucis à se connecter :/

 *Quote:*   

> un pti'coup de sniffer pour voir exactement ce qu'il se passe ?

 

Je vais essayer ca ce soir, je vous tiens au courant.

Le problème ne peut-il pas venir du fait que la même machine (le même nom) tente d'avoir un bail dhcp d'abord par ethernet, puis par wifi (alors que le bail ethernet est toujours valide)?

----------

## lesourbe

 *bazouu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème ne peut-il pas venir du fait que la même machine (le même nom) tente d'avoir un bail dhcp d'abord par ethernet, puis par wifi (alors que le bail ethernet est toujours valide)?

 

non, l'association c'est mac - ip, le nom n'intervient pas à cette endroit.

2 interfaces -> 2 adresses mac.

----------

## bazouu

Ok merci. C'est le genre de question dont on connait la réponse mais dont on espère qu'elle soit fausse  :Wink: 

----------

## bazouu

Ci dessus la capture d'ecran du sniffage pendant les reqête "dhcp":

http://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snifmw8.jpg

Par contre on constate que ce n'est pas du dhcp   :Confused: 

J'avoue que je n'y comprend pas grand chose la:

- protocol SLL, késako?

- la source (DLINK) est bien mon stick wifi

- dans les data on voit pas grand chose, si ce n'est que le nom de ma machine et la version du kernel est envoyé.

Bizarre bizarre :/

----------

## lesourbe

SLL

t'écoutes bien à partir du poste qui demande l'adresse IP et y'a même pas un DHCP DISCOVER qui part ?

EDIT : le fait que tu recoives des SLL peut indiquer un problème.

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai regardé ton premier poste, à la fin de cette ligne : 

key_RXTOTO="s:XXXXXXXX" 

Il faut pas mettre "enc open" ?

Il me semble que je dois mettre ça sous linux.

Enfin moi, je me connecte à la mano :

iwconfig eth1 essid "xxxx"

iwconfig eth1 key xxxxx enc open

dhcpcd eth1 

A noter que via le fichier "net", j'ai souvenir d'avoir ajouté "enc open".

En dernier recours, as tu essayé de te connecter avec une addresse IP fixe sans passer par le dhcp ?

----------

## bazouu

Oui j'ai essayé de me connecter avec une IP fixe sans DHCP, mais nada...

Je vais essayer ce soir le enc open à la fin  :Smile: 

Merci! je te tiens au courant.

----------

## yoyo

Hello bazouu,

Je ne vais peut-être pas t'aider des masses, mais as-tu vérifié que ton stick wifi supporte l'encryption que tu utilises ? Je suppose d'après ta config que tu utilise le module "rt2570" dont je sais qu'il ne gère (gérait ?) pas le WPA par exemple.

Dans le même ordre d'idée, as-tu essayé le module "rt2x00" ??

Ensuite, avant de passer par l'initscript gentoo (il me semble que le baselayout et les modules ralink cohabitent aléatoirement) essaie de te connecter par la ligne de commande et les fonctions "iwlist", "iwconfig" et "iwpriv".

Il me semble aussi avoir vu passer un thread dans lequel il était question de problème de compatibilité module ralink vs version de noyau. Peut-être une autre piste à creuser.

Enjoy !

----------

## bazouu

Bon ben alors en modifiant le /etc/conf.d/net avec enc open ca fait toujours la même erreur (jcrois que le "enc" m'est destiné  :Mad:  )

Sinon en le faisant à la main:

```
# ifconfig rausb0 up

root (/usr/src/linux)# iwconfig rausb0 essid 49_baron

root (/usr/src/linux)# iwconfig rausb0 key XXXXXXXX enc open

root (/usr/src/linux)# dhcpcd rausb0

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

Pareil :/

Vous me confirmez que ces options soient mis dans le /etc/conf.d/net ou /etc/conf.d/wireless c'est la même chose?

Et pour finir, yoyo, en fait j'utilise le driver rt73, qui d'après les forums que j'avais lu à l'époque, était une solution qui marchait tout à fait bien pour plusieurs personnes. Après je ne sais pas si celles-ci utilisaient le WEP, mais la clé le supporte c'est sur (le WPA aussi mais jm'en sert pas de toute façon).

les mots d'amour du kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 11 20:14:30 [kernel] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> Apr 11 20:14:31 [kernel] rtusb init ====>
> 
> Apr 11 20:14:31 [kernel] idVendor = 0x7d1, idProduct = 0x3c03 
> ...

 

Je vais craquer >_<

En tout cas merci quand même pour ces quelques pistes

----------

## yoyo

 *bazouu wrote:*   

> Vous me confirmez que ces options soient mis dans le /etc/conf.d/net ou /etc/conf.d/wireless c'est la même chose?

 C'est bien la même chose; par contre je ne sais pas lequel est "prioritaire" sur l'autre (ie : deux config différentes dans chaque fichier, laquelle est utilisée).

 *bazouu wrote:*   

> Sinon en le faisant à la main:
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig rausb0 up
> 
> ...

 Et que renvoie un iwlist rausb0 scanning ??

 *bazouu wrote:*   

> Et pour finir, yoyo, en fait j'utilise le driver rt73, qui d'après les forums que j'avais lu à l'époque, était une solution qui marchait tout à fait bien pour plusieurs personnes. Après je ne sais pas si celles-ci utilisaient le WEP, mais la clé le supporte c'est sur (le WPA aussi mais jm'en sert pas de toute façon).

 Tu es certain que c'est ce module et pas le rt2570 (nommé rt2500usb dans les USEflags du paquet rt2x00) ?

Peux-tu poster le résultat d'un lsusb (verbeux) ?

Enjoy !

EDIT : regarde aussi la doc du iwpriv associée à ton module.

----------

## loopx

Vérifie dans dmesg si tu vois pas des erreurs pour ton stick wifi, utilise la commande iwconfig (pour voir ce qu'elle raconte, si tu vois ta carte...).

Si tout cela est ok, ben je te conseil de régler ta carte à la main la première fois pour etre sur que ca fonctionne avec ta carte...

Donc, un ptit ifconfig INTERFACE up     suivit d'un iwconfig INTERFACE essid "nom_reso" mode Managed key open CLEWEP rate auto

la, il devrais pouvoir se "connecter", ce qui est un bien grand mot ... refais un iwconfig pour vérifier cela et check ta clé aussi!

Si il se connecte et que ta clé n'est pas la bonne, ben il vont parler 2 langues différentes => dhcpcd tout droit dans ton c**   :Laughing: 

Bon, si ca à l'air d'etre bon, fait un : dhcpcd INTERFACE (pkill dhcpcd pour etre sur de virer un qui tournerais déjà). Si le dhcpcd veux rien te donner, je te conseil de tester un réglage en manuel (ifconfig INTERFACE 192.168. ...............).

Laisse le temps à dhcpcd, c'est lent un routeur, parfois ...

----------

## bazouu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et que renvoie un iwlist rausb0 scanning ??

 

```
# iwlist rausb0 scanning

rausb0    Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:BF:06:19:01

                    ESSID:"49 baron"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:0 kb/s
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bazouu wrote:*   Et pour finir, yoyo, en fait j'utilise le driver rt73, qui d'après les forums que j'avais lu à l'époque, était une solution qui marchait tout à fait bien pour plusieurs personnes. Après je ne sais pas si celles-ci utilisaient le WEP, mais la clé le supporte c'est sur (le WPA aussi mais jm'en sert pas de toute façon). Tu es certain que c'est ce module et pas le rt2570 (nommé rt2500usb dans les USEflags du paquet rt2x00) ?
> 
> Peux-tu poster le résultat d'un lsusb (verbeux) ?
> ...

 

En fait j'ai suivit cettte méthode-ci (tiré du topic la):

télécharger le  t73 USB nightly CVS tarball à http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Vérifie dans dmesg si tu vois pas des erreurs pour ton stick wifi, utilise la commande iwconfig (pour voir ce qu'elle raconte, si tu vois ta carte...). [...]

 

D'après mon dernier post dmesg ne dit rien de special concernant une erreur.

En mettant tout à la main d'après ta methode et en relancer dhcpd (après le pkill), pareil:

```
# dhcpcd rausb0

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

En mettant une IP manuellement, l'interface s'active (ya même un nouveau "cadran" dans gkrellm qui apparait  :Wink: ) mais malgré une ptite actvité de la clé (au bout d'une minute:)

```
rausb0    Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:E9:BB:1B:58  

          inet adr:192.168.1.110  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2756 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          [b]RX bytes:126185 (123.2 Kb)  TX bytes:207876 (203.0 Kb)[/b]
```

Ca continue de ne pas fonctionner, si j'enleve le cable ethernet j'ai plus accès au net :/

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> Ca continue de ne pas fonctionner, si j'enleve le cable ethernet j'ai plus accès au net :/

 

Tester ta connexion en verifiant si tu peux accéder au net n'est pas la meilleure methode. Tu devrais pinger une machine de ton lan. Tu enleveras tout problème possible de routage comme ça.

J'ai aussi eu un problème une fois avec un PC connecté à la fois en filaire et en wifi. Je pense que c'etait dû au fait que je n'avais pas configuré mon noyau pour que le nux fasse routeur. 

J'etais sur deux LAN différents en même temps et soit je me connectais à l'un soit à l'autre. ça remonte mais je crois que je perdais completement la connex d'un des deux réseaux lorsque je me connectais à l'autre. 

Si tu testes avec tes deux interfaces, il faut peut etre que tu stoppe ton interface filaire avec "/etc/init.d/eth.x" stop et ensuite tenter de lancer ta connex wifi.

C'est peut être une peure co***** ce que j'ai dit mais bon, n est vendredi matin en même temps   :Wink: 

Good luck.

----------

## yoyo

 *bazouu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # lsusb
> 
> ...

 Il n'y a pas plus verbeux que ça ??

Parce que je viens de faire un tour sur http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Hardware et il existe deux versions du stick "D-Link DWL-G122" : une avec chipset rt2570 (old rev) et l'autre basée sur le rt73 ou rt2571W (new rev). Il faudrait déjà s'assurer d'utiliser le bon module.

Ensuite regarde sur les forums de serailmonkey, notamment celui dédié aux rt2x00 : rt2x00 BETA Testing. Il y a notamment un post intitulé RT73 success dans lequel un utilisateur y fournit un patch à appliquer sur les sources et pas encore intégré au cvs. Tu devrais regarder dans ce sens également.

Enjoy !

----------

## bazouu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Il n'y a pas plus verbeux que ça ?? 

 

Oups désolé, j'ai oublié de mettre l'option verbeux, je rectifierai ca dès que possible (Vendredi matin, alcool, fatigue, tout ca :p)

Sinon merçi pour vos conseils, je vais pouvoir refaire une batterie de test avec tout ca.

A bientot pour de prochaines mauvaises nouvelles!

----------

